# Crack in hull aluminum boat



## rusty02mf (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a 18' Targa Tracker boat bought new in 2004. I recently notice 2 cracks in the bottom hull and one 6" crack in the side of the hull near a support beam. Tracker wants to see the boat for an evaluation so I had to take it to the dealer last Saturday and they are shipping it to factory in Montana. Anyone else been thru this procedure and what should I expect? Were you happy with repairs or would you request to trade boat? 
thanks for help.

Mark


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Three year old boat with cracks I would not be happy at all thats why I am not a big fan of trackers, to many stories like yours.. I guess you have to give them a chance to repair it, I would put it up for sale when you get it back and buy yourself a diffrent boat.. By the way sorry to hear you have to go thru this because there there is no reason you should with a boat you bought new and should have lasted you for years to come.. Cya Slick


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

They should replace it .I have repaired a couple the cross member from side to side seem to crack the hull .Where it is attached to the hull


----------



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

I know a couple of people that had to have boats go back to the factory for hull damage, and they were still waiting to get them back in the middle of the next summer!! That was Lund in both cases though, so maybe Tracker will be a little faster. Good luck.

Captain Jay


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

rusty02mf said:


> I have a 18' Targa Tracker boat bought new in 2004. I recently notice 2 cracks in the bottom hull and one 6" crack in the side of the hull near a support beam. Tracker wants to see the boat for an evaluation so I had to take it to the dealer last Saturday and they are shipping it to factory in Montana. Anyone else been thru this procedure and what should I expect? Were you happy with repairs or would you request to trade boat?
> thanks for help.
> 
> Mark


 
Mark,

It all depends on the manufacturer and what the root cause of the damage was. In some instances I have heard some manufacturers will take the Hull ID Plate from the defective boat and put it on a brand new hull essentially giving you a brand new Boat.

What ever you do keep your cool as you work through the issue.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I am sure they know they have a problem ,I will bet when you look under the floor you will see it cracked at a cross brace


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Just from some friends experience, dont plan on seeing it for a while.


----------



## jim sasser (Feb 19, 2007)

rusty funny u should should start this subject.my 2005 targa has 2 small cracks on welds and 1 larger one on a weld that opened up about 2in. long by 1/8 in. wide.went through the same thing with the pic. taking and the hauling it to ther shop twice they tried to say it was miss use,so i took it back to the house and ripped the floor out and found that a rib had popped up and pulled the weld from the hull causing the hole.so i took it back and they said well fix it leave it here well have to ship it back to the factory.so what the hell its august,that was 3 weeks ago i called to see what was going on ,and the guy tells me it hasent been shipped out even.what the @#[email protected]$$# i was so mad i went back took my boat back threw some j/b weld on it and told them they could have it in the late fall to fix,and get this another boat exactly like mine pulled in with the same problem on the same side of the boat go figure. but any ways next boat wont be a trcker to many problems!!!!!!!!


----------



## Final Cast (Jul 30, 2007)

From what I've heard it is hit or miss with Tracker, but if you miss, you miss hard. Good luck.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Good luck. Got to walleyecentral.com and do a search on tracker boats. There are a lot of post's just like your's.


----------



## rusty02mf (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the help. Tracker marine in Auburn Hills call and they pick my boat up on Wednesday and its on its way to the factory in Missouri. Rich said he would call me when he heres back from factory.

Mark Flora


----------



## rusty02mf (Aug 17, 2006)

You are correct I will never buy another Tracker either. I have had so many problems with thi boat from day 1. Anyways the factory did pick my boat up on Wednesday it only took them a week and half. we will see what happens now?

Mark Flora


----------



## ahasiec (Jul 20, 2002)

We have a Tracker and have not really had that many issues, but as we all know, it's either good or bad with Tracker....I think all boats have there problems though...we were up in Ludington and staying in Mason County campground, guys a couple spots down had a Lund Pro V which had about a 
2ft crack in the hull after hitting the big waves...ouch!!!


----------



## jim sasser (Feb 19, 2007)

good luck rusty i will bring mine in the fall after im done for the year.keep in touch with those guys im telling u they said the same thing about my boat oh about a week to pick it up,that was 3 weeks later and there it sat in the yard same place i droped it off,out side in the heavy down pours we had last week.losing my boat is like cuting off my left arm...


----------



## rusty02mf (Aug 17, 2006)

Still don't have my boat back! They said there was a broken cross support and they said they would weld it back and sister with another brace. Hopefully it comes back ok. Still not sure how it will turn out cosidering there were 3 cracks in hull I guess I will have to wait and see what the repair looks like. Will keep you posted.

Mark Flora


----------



## jim sasser (Feb 19, 2007)

rusty that toally sucks,for u and i have send mine out this winter.but the broken cross beam and 3 cracks on the hull are exactly whats wrong with mine too.so 2 months later still no boat and summers gone,rusty thats why i told tracker ill bring it back this late fall.hopfully back before the river unthaws.well keep us informed how it works out for ya....


----------



## jim sasser (Feb 19, 2007)

well did tracker take care of ya finlly?im just wondring cause mines going out some time this century soon as those fine people at tracker remove there thumb out of there ass...just wondering the out come of your boat...


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Talked to a guy this past spring that went through two of those exact same boats!! Same issues. Tracker marine replaced the first one completely and after the second one went belly up, they made him a deal on a new tracker fiberglass model.


----------



## jim sasser (Feb 19, 2007)

well droped the boat off at the dealer nov10 and got a call yesterday that its repired and ready.went to the dealer and got the boat.the work done looked good u cant even tell ther was a small tear.well see how it holds in the spring on the river...RUSTY,havent heard from u how did your boat work come out?mine was also a pulled cross support,poped and tore the weld away causing a small tear and 3 little[1/4"]cracks...let us know...


----------



## rusty02mf (Aug 17, 2006)

I was notified about two weeks ago and they said boat was ready to be picked up. I haven't had chance to get there yet but will keep you posted.

Mark Flora


----------

